# can any vw mk2 16v peformance header fit a scirocco 16v?



## 5_perez (Jul 8, 2006)

like the topic says..


_Modified by 5_perez at 11:08 AM 8-15-2008_


----------



## 5_perez (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: can any vw mk2 16v peformance header fit a scirocco 16v? (5_perez)*

bump


----------



## rabbot16v (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: can any vw mk2 16v peformance header fit a scirocco 16v? (5_perez)*

nope
the header bends differently on a Rocco


----------



## beachball6 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: can any vw mk2 16v peformance header fit a scirocco 16v? (rabbot16v)*

X2


----------



## 5_perez (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: can any vw mk2 16v peformance header fit a scirocco 16v? (beachball6)*

Thanks that answered my question


----------

